# Advice with Ultrawide boards



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Hi everyone!

I was hoping to get your feedback on ultrawide snowboards. I wear US 13 boots (currently Burton Ions BOA) and as I have been aiming for more radical carves my 164 Rossi XV (26.4 waist) shows some of its limits. So, I am on the search for a board that is at least 28.2 waist width (perhaps more?). Ideally, I would want something like the XV (Cam-rock, serrated edges, damp, nimble for its size, good for powder and carves) but that proves to be difficult. 

For many of the boards, like the LTB Surge of Crude (LTB SURGE snowboard - freeride | LTB Snowboards) or the Dupraz D1 or Good Boards, I cannot find any lengthy reviews.

More commercial options include the Never Summer Protosynthesis (but twin and mid-stiffness), the Lib-Tech Stump Ape (but with an extruded base- honestly a ridiculous idea which they are trying to sell as great), some Koruas (Obelix- but too much Rocker), others?

Then there's is the option of going (semi) Custom (e.g., Donek Flux) but I would prefer something with either serrated or mixed sidecut radius for better grip on ice/hardpack (which we get in Greece a lot) and the price and shipping to Europe seems to be become too high/complex. 

Anyway, I thought you wise folks might have interesting things to say- Many thanks for your time!

Kala


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Im also updating my quiver.
I have 46 eu Adidas boots ( they have one of the smallest footprints.

A now im updating my quiver:

Carving machine - Stranda Cheater 170W - there shpuld be over 290mm under back foot. I will order it today 

Powder - Korua Dart 164 - under back foot i has around 280mm - but 160 has less taper shoulb be 282 - 283mm.

Allmnt - for now im planing to but Amplid Big Kahuna - 286mm under back foot.

Those will create fundamental part od my quiver.

And i have to sell Pantera 166W and Amplid Creamer 168.

And some of my old boards will stay as rock board.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

dudi_wroc said:


> Im also updating my quiver.
> I have 46 eu Adidas boots ( they have one of the smallest footprints.
> 
> A now im updating my quiver:
> ...


amazing quiver! - I am trying to keep the 28.2 waist as absolute minimum given my boots have about 32cm footprint..


----------



## Birddog (Jan 27, 2021)

Sounds like the Never Summer Protosythesis Df could be a good fit. I recently sold mine as I prefer true camber but the board was nimble and carved well. I bought it to ride when riding with my wife as something easier and lighter than my Flux or Knapton at the time. The weight difference between the flux and NS is huge but the dampness of the Donek is far better. 

You might want to check out Amplid Big Kahuna,
Ill get mine out this week and can give you some feedback 

The Cheater wide is amazing!


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Birddog said:


> Sounds like the Never Summer Protosythesis Df could be a good fit. I recently sold mine as I prefer true camber but the board was nimble and carved well. I bought it to ride when riding with my wife as something easier and lighter than my Flux or Knapton at the time. The weight difference between the flux and NS is huge but the dampness of the Donek is far better.
> 
> You might want to check out Amplid Big Kahuna,
> Ill get mine out this week and can give you some feedback
> ...


Thanks, Birddog! I take it you mean the Proto was lighter yet with more chatter/vibrations?
Both Cheater and Kahuna look amazing- I am only concerned with the waist width being in the 27.5 range. I figure if I am going ultrawide it shouldn't be anything less than 28.2 if not more. I would love to hear your impressions of the Kahuna though - I have been discussing this board with friends for a while.


----------



## Birddog (Jan 27, 2021)

Kala said:


> Thanks, Birddog! I take it you mean the Proto was lighter yet with more chatter/vibrations?
> Both Cheater and Kahuna look amazing- I am only concerned with the waist width being in the 27.5 range. I figure if I am going ultrawide it shouldn't be anything less than 28.2 if not more. I would love to hear your impressions of the Kahuna though - I have been discussing this board with friends for a while.


Correct, the Proto does chatter more than either of my Doneks but is significantly lighter.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

I Own Amplid Creamer. @Yeahti87 have few other Amplids, and those are really solid boards.
I love my Creamer - carves way better than Koruas. So im hoping that Kahuna will be soooolid one board quiver for me.
Meaby this season i will get one


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

The Koruas could be your thing, even if they aren't the best on ice. I still have to try "consistant ice" though, but on patches of ice, they are less than ideal—and so will any board that require low angle to work.

Gentemsticks have superwide options and carves super well, but are pricey and not that easy to get…
Maybe an XL Superpig? It's a lot of board in 158, you should be able to charge hard. There is the Salomon HPS x Asmo that is superwide too, but I'm not sure how it carves though (must be slow).

Still 28+ waist width is gonna be hard to get by, even on pow decks you don't find it that often.

Else you have to look into custom made one$$$. You can try Venice or Phoenix in France for example, they have blueprints for super wide boards.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

dudi_wroc said:


> I Own Amplid Creamer. @Yeahti87 have few other Amplids, and those are really solid boards.
> I love my Creamer - carves way better than Koruas. So im hoping that Kahuna will be soooolid one board quiver for me.
> Meaby this season i will get one


Have you gotten a chance with the descender?


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Enjoy my yeti breatheren, I’d look hard at the niche pyre based on your write up

Edit I’ve changed my mind Bataleon Stallion all the way, 3bt will give you the float and edge to edge you are looking for in a 280 waist









Ride the Perfect Ultrawide Snowboard


A website dedicated to tracking all the ultrawide snowboards




ultrawidesnowboards.com


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

really great suggestions- thanks! I had no idea about Venice and Phoenix- Salomon and Superpig are just slightly under my aimed width of 28.2- but solid designs for sure. The problem with the more custom, quirky brands is finding reliable reviews and/or reports about the boards. And this concerns LTB boards, as well.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Enjoy my yeti breatheren, I’d look hard at the niche pyre based on your write up
> 
> Edit I’ve changed my mind Bataleon Stallion all the way, 3bt will give you the float and edge to edge you are looking for in a 280 waist
> 
> ...


Thanks! I thought the Stallion is at 26.8 though, no?


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Enjoy my yeti breatheren, I’d look hard at the niche pyre based on your write up
> 
> Edit I’ve changed my mind Bataleon Stallion all the way, 3bt will give you the float and edge to edge you are looking for in a 280 waist
> 
> ...


The Pyre looks amazing.. unfortunately under 28cm waist- but very much what I am looking for.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Stop messing around and get a custom donek, dont need edge tech with camber and sharp edges. no ragrets


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Kala said:


> Thanks! I thought the Stallion is at 26.8 though, no?


27.9 on the 172,


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Kala said:


> really great suggestions- thanks! I had no idea about Venice and Phoenix- Salomon and Superpig are just slightly under my aimed width of 28.2- but solid designs for sure. The problem with the more custom, quirky brands is finding reliable reviews and/or reports about the boards. And this concerns LTB boards, as well.


Thats going to be your challenge, you are going after a niche design targeting mass produced product. Given your read out I'd go with the Battaleon as i think a 172 with 279 waist will allow you to go plenty deep, That said a poster above called out Donek and thats you best bet if you want to lay it over like Knapton. 

If you have the coin you could also go winterstick, US made with design lead by a 2 time olympic gold medalist in snowboarding. Made in maine so you know they can handle the ice and they look soooo sexy. the dauntless 154 comes in a 280mm waist and they offer a remote demo program so you can kick the tires for low risk or you can go to their factory and ride as they have lift right there. If you end up liking the ride you can buy a stock model or they will build you a custom size. I think they are the best looking snowboads on the market.









Dauntless Snowboard | Winterstick | Premium Snowboard


Dauntless offers a more nimble, surf-like riding experience. Short and wide, this handcrafted snowboard proves bigger isn't always better.




www.winterstick.com


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Thats going to be your challenge, you are going after a niche design targeting mass produced product. Given your read out I'd go with the Battaleon as i think a 172 with 279 waist will allow you to go plenty deep, That said a poster above called out Donek and thats you best bet if you want to lay it over like Knapton.
> 
> If you have the coin you could also go winterstick, US made with design lead by a 2 time olympic gold medalist in snowboarding. Made in maine so you know they can handle the ice and they look soooo sexy. the dauntless 154 comes in a 280mm waist and they offer a remote demo program so you can kick the tires for low risk or you can go to their factory and ride as they have lift right there. If you end up liking the ride you can buy a stock model or they will build you a custom size. I think they are the best looking snowboads on the market.
> 
> ...



Truly beautiful, indeed. I see your point about the Battaleon- Truth is I think 172 is too much length for one to have fun esp if you need to make shorter carves and ride in a small-ish badly groomed mountain where you need to constantly avoid idiots, bumps etc (the rule where I ride). And length is an issue with a 154 too- I follow the volume shifted logic up to a point- I do want something north of 160 but no more than 165 if it's not going to end up too much.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Elevation212 said:


> Enjoy my yeti breatheren, I’d look hard at the niche pyre based on your write up
> 
> Edit I’ve changed my mind Bataleon Stallion all the way, 3bt will give you the float and edge to edge you are looking for in a 280 waist
> 
> ...





Elevation212 said:


> Have you gotten a chance with the descender?


Nope. Stranda is very exotic brand in Poland. So i think its gonna be (for a long time) the only one Stranda in my quiver


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Kala said:


> Truly beautiful, indeed. I see your point about the Battaleon- Truth is I think 172 is too much length for one to have fun esp if you need to make shorter carves and ride in a small-ish badly groomed mountain where you need to constantly avoid idiots, bumps etc (the rule where I ride). And length is an issue with a 154 too- I follow the volume shifted logic up to a point- I do want something north of 160 but no more than 165 if it's not going to end up too much.


I disagree.
Lenght isn't a problem. Even on a powder days.
On groomer you should worry about sidecut radius + flex. Stranda 170W has 8.5m sidecut so like every other casual board. 
(Slush Slusher (also width over 280mm i think) has 11m or 12m sidecut but its soft so turns normal.

And on other side. Even at trees my friend likes more narrower old Fanatic than Dart from Korua. And he rides o lot of pow.


----------



## DRexNL (Jan 2, 2022)

Weston backwoods 167w is 281ww.. I have the 163w (size 12 boots) and board definitely holds a great edge. 

Weston Hatchet 156 is 280ww


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Great news! Given that spec the only major production deck thats between 160-164cm length with a 280mm+ waist and edge tech is the stump (not skunk) ape 161/163, go forth and procure


----------



## Tagggart (12 mo ago)

I've been following this post because it's similar to a question I have. Thanks to all the people who posted advice. I recently got an Arbor A Frame 170W (27.3 waist). I'm 6'4", 210 lbs, size 14 boot. After riding it a few times, I think I'd like an ultra wide that's a little more fun for days I don't feel like screaming down the mountain. After reading many threads on this site and other reviews, it seems like the Skunk Ape UW is the best option. But, the only one I can find is the 173UW. That seems like it would be too long for a playing around board. Would love thoughts if anyone has them.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

That seems way to long for me, I'm 6'5 250 11.5, I found the a frame 170w a bit long for my tastes, I didn't have boot out issues but it was more plank then i was interested in.

The Stump Ape 160 or 163 will give you 280mm+ of width and should hit what you are looking for.

Jess


----------



## snoeboarder (Sep 19, 2008)

I feel blessed to have purchased a Spring Break Slush Slasher, except it's not rare, not pricey and not hard to find.
I say that because I don't think I saw it mentioned above.

I knew I needed a ultrawide (14 boot) and didn't want to go any longer than my current at the time, 160cm
but the 26.4 waist wasn't cutting it for me

I was a little nervous dropping down to a 151cm 
but the 28.6 waist was welcomed with open arms

Turns out the 151 is absolutely rideable, so much that it's even become my daily, go figure

The flat camber is so refreshing after riding rocker for a few years.
The short tail is weightless, a very nice change from riding a twin.
The v-tail sinks and wah-pow! nose stays above snow.


----------



## Tagggart (12 mo ago)

Just went to the Capita website to look at the board and the graphics are hilarious. At 6'4", would the 151 be too short? I see people leaving reviews saying they're 6' and ride the 143.


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Height doesn’t play on boards, weight and boot. I have several decks bellow 155 and am 6’5


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

16gkid said:


> Stop messing around and get a custom donek, dont need edge tech with camber and sharp edges. no ragrets


I agree, I demoed a Saber SRT and it was hands down the best board I ever rode. No gimmicks but it made my hot knife meant for bad conditions feel lame in bad conditions. Donek makes really good stuff. Before I rode that board I thought it was stupid to spend more than $500 on a board, and when I got home I was looking at Saber boards.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

snoeboarder said:


> I feel blessed to have purchased a Spring Break Slush Slasher, except it's not rare, not pricey and not hard to find.
> I say that because I don't think I saw it mentioned above.
> 
> I knew I needed a ultrawide (14 boot) and didn't want to go any longer than my current at the time, 160cm
> ...


I love my Slasher. I ride the 151 at 210-225 pounds. It's been fantastic in the trees and on the pistes. I really love that massive 14m sidecut. It could be stiffer and cambered with a faster base, but I'm not complaining. The graphics this year are pretty funny. I saw someone riding one with the matching Union bindings. It was very cheerful.


----------



## Tagggart (12 mo ago)

Oh man, just looked at those bindings. They are brilliant. Can't tell if my kids will think I'm amazing or a clown.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Elevation212 said:


> Height doesn’t play on boards, weight and boot. I have several decks bellow 155 and am 6’5


I disagree. A large majority of the industry has this wrong, but slowly some manufacturers are getting the picture and adding height recommendations. I have several decks below 155 and am 6'4". Can I ride them, yes. But I very much notice that at my height I can get more of my weight further over the tail or nose than a person who is 5'10". Especially if you are tall, thin and have long arms that can put that weight out there at the tips of the board and really move your center of gravity. If you are a really big person in the torso the effect of your arms will be less as your weight is more centered. Same same if you have short arms.

Where I was buttering pow with ease on a 166 because of the bigger sweet spot I am walking a fine line and sometimes tomahawking on a 148. I can tone back the force I put into the butter to avoid the tomahawk but the mere fact that I have to adjust my riding on short boards means height does matter. 

It's a price I pay for maneuverability of a downsized board, sometimes it's worth it but I do ride those shorties with a healthy fear of the tomahawk!


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

@Kala just want to make sure you've had your boots properly sized? You may be able to drop a size (or more) if you haven't already determined your mondo and fit to that size.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

I mean technically there is also the Never Summer Protosynthesis- Also, both Stump Ape and Skunk ape come with an extruded base which I find really ridiculous even if the manufacturer has tried their best to disguise this as sophisticated technology called TNT- what the hell are you supposed to do with it after it gets scratched and how are you going to maintain it in a waxed condition?





Elevation212 said:


> Great news! Given that spec the only major production deck thats between 160-164cm length with a 280mm+ waist and edge tech is the stump (not skunk) ape 161/163, go forth and procure


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Paxford said:


> @Kala just want to make sure you've had your boots properly sized? You may be able to drop a size (or more) if you haven't already determined your mondo and fit to that size.


Thanks man! I haven't been able to fit into a boot that has a footprint of less than 32cm- some brands call theirs US12 others US13 and even the mondo size has slight differences (30 to 31). But yes, good point.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

SEWiShred said:


> I agree, I demoed a Saber SRT and it was hands down the best board I ever rode. No gimmicks but it made my hot knife meant for bad conditions feel lame in bad conditions. Donek makes really good stuff. Before I rode that board I thought it was stupid to spend more than $500 on a board, and when I got home I was looking at Saber boards.


I hear that point- it's just complex and pricey to get the board into Europe and I am trying to see what's out there in terms of European makers and commercial brands-


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Kala said:


> I mean technically there is also the Never Summer Protosynthesis- Also, both Stump Ape and Skunk ape come with an extruded base which I find really ridiculous even if the manufacturer has tried their best to disguise this as sophisticated technology called TNT- what the hell are you supposed to do with it after it gets scratched and how are you going to maintain it in a waxed condition?


Great point, i didn't realize NS had bumpy sides, in regards to the Lib i haven't found waxing to be an issue but i get it for a $600 deck, my only solution would be a phantom base addition


----------



## Olivetta (Dec 27, 2019)

i love the hugh radius


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

A little disappointed with Stranda Cheater 170W width.
Only 284 under back foot in the middle of the insetrs, and that board have plenty of them.
But looks sick


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Nice board, indeed. happy shredding!

that's the other thing: most brands mention waist width but there's significant variation between boards in the actual width where the bindings go (to do also with tapered designs). With a US 13 size I am not entirely sure what's the absolute minimum width over the inserts to guarantee no boot drag when carving low. 29? 30, more? For instance I see in the LTB website where they provide a detailed chart of size in different parts of the board that their Surge model while 29.2 waist is merely 29.3 over the back foot. Given the back foot is usually not in a radical (binding) angle, I am wondering if that's enough with my 32-33 cm boot...


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

If I’m looking to euro I’d want no over hang at the insert, probably best to measure your current favorite carving setup at the bindings for width and look for a deck that is 5mm wider at the inserts then that measurement

With your current deck do you boot out often? 

The more i think about it the more I’m with an earlier poster, your best bet is to call donek and talk this through. Getting a custom full camber deck from them is going to be your best bet


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Kala said:


> Thanks man! I haven't been able to fit into a boot that has a footprint of less than 32cm- some brands call theirs US12 others US13 and even the mondo size has slight differences (30 to 31). But yes, good point.


But did you measure both feet with a ruler to obtain your mondo size before you tried those boots? I thought I couldn’t fit smaller than a 13. I’m currently in a 12.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Kala said:


> Nice board, indeed. happy shredding!
> 
> that's the other thing: most brands mention waist width but there's significant variation between boards in the actual width where the bindings go (to do also with tapered designs). With a US 13 size I am not entirely sure what's the absolute minimum width over the inserts to guarantee no boot drag when carving low. 29? 30, more? For instance I see in the LTB website where they provide a detailed chart of size in different parts of the board that their Surge model while 29.2 waist is merely 29.3 over the back foot. Given the back foot is usually not in a radical (binding) angle, I am wondering if that's enough with my 32-33 cm boot...


fwiw in my size 12 reduced footprint Adidas running positive and negative backfoot angles both in the 6–12 degree range I look for boards 273-280 mm, or 10.75-11 inches at where I place my rear binding exactly, not the waist, right where the insert holes I use are at. 

But I still think you can get a smaller boot. Prove me wrong with a foot measure in cm’s 🤣


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Paxford said:


> But did you measure both feet with a ruler to obtain your mondo size before you tried those boots? I thought I couldn’t fit smaller than a 13. I’m currently in a 12.


I think in my case it's also a matter of width- my mondo may be slightly less than size 13 but my foot won't fit into a smaller boot. Also difficult to get hold of the few wide-boot models on the market. I will try again that strategy though- thanks for reminding me and the info: re width over insert.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

So you shoul try Adidas for sure. They are wide and till EE for sure and have very small shell.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

Hey guys- Just found that Yes makes a board that might fit the bill- It's the Pro20 which is also to be found at a reasonable price (here its goodride review: 




Has anyone tried it? I am really unfamiliar with the short-fatty design and was always a fan of 160+ boards for dampness and overall confidence- Any experiences with that board design? will it be stable in high speeds and uneved, bumpy terrain?

Cheers!


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Kala said:


> Hey guys- Just found that Yes makes a board that might fit the bill- It's the Pro20
> Has anyone tried it? I am really unfamiliar with the short-fatty design and was always a fan of 160+ boards for dampness and overall confidence- Any experiences with that board design? will it be stable in high speeds and uneved, bumpy terrain?


I got the (non-pro) 420 back in 2015. Yes was 1st to make a board that wide and short. Really blew my mind how much like surfing it rode in powder! Haven't tried the Pro but can give you my impression of the original 420: 
It's an unreal fat pow board that is fun to carve and slash around. I got the 152 and it felt plenty long. Tight side-cut keeps it lively and feeling responsive in tight spots for such a wide board. It's a directional but is more centered and balanced than most. It's nice to have some tail back there. In deep pow it rides very balanced instead of nose up. Floats and glides like crazy. Being more centered carving is nice too. When snow gets hard and bumpy it can be lot of work keeping it up on edge and/or absorbing bumps. Likely true of most board this wide. It was the only board I rode for like 2 years but snow was very good those 2 years. I usually don't find Goodride reviews that useful but that was a pretty good one.

I've got 4 boards that are all ultra wide. By far the best carver is the Gentemstick Chaser 156. I was up at Mt Bachelor all week riding icy hard pack groomers and it was so solid and fun. There's banks everywhere and slashing off icy lips at top was like grinding some nasty torn up coping (if I could skate that anymore). I kept thinking conditions were too gnarly but it carved everything and cruised through bumps easily. It's $1000 board so may not fit your budget but definitely worth it to me until I find something better.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

treehugger said:


> I got the (non-pro) 420 back in 2015. Yes was 1st to make a board that wide and short. Really blew my mind how much like surfing it rode in powder! Haven't tried the Pro but can give you my impression of the original 420:
> It's an unreal fat pow board that is fun to carve and slash around. I got the 152 and it felt plenty long. Tight side-cut keeps it lively and feeling responsive in tight spots for such a wide board. It's a directional but is more centered and balanced than most. It's nice to have some tail back there. In deep pow it rides very balanced instead of nose up. Floats and glides like crazy. Being more centered carving is nice too. When snow gets hard and bumpy it can be lot of work keeping it up on edge and/or absorbing bumps. Likely true of most board this wide. It was the only board I rode for like 2 years but snow was very good those 2 years. I usually don't find Goodride reviews that useful but that was a pretty good one.
> 
> I've got 4 boards that are all ultra wide. By far the best carver is the Gentemstick Chaser 156. I was up at Mt Bachelor all week riding icy hard pack groomers and it was so solid and fun. There's banks everywhere and slashing off icy lips at top was like grinding some nasty torn up coping (if I could skate that anymore). I kept thinking conditions were too gnarly but it carved everything and cruised through bumps easily. It's $1000 board so may not fit your budget but definitely worth it to me until I find something better.


amazing review- much appreciated!! IF I may, What are the other ultrawides you ve'tried/had?


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

treehugger said:


> I got the (non-pro) 420 back in 2015. Yes was 1st to make a board that wide and short. Really blew my mind how much like surfing it rode in powder! Haven't tried the Pro but can give you my impression of the original 420:
> It's an unreal fat pow board that is fun to carve and slash around. I got the 152 and it felt plenty long. Tight side-cut keeps it lively and feeling responsive in tight spots for such a wide board. It's a directional but is more centered and balanced than most. It's nice to have some tail back there. In deep pow it rides very balanced instead of nose up. Floats and glides like crazy. Being more centered carving is nice too. When snow gets hard and bumpy it can be lot of work keeping it up on edge and/or absorbing bumps. Likely true of most board this wide. It was the only board I rode for like 2 years but snow was very good those 2 years. I usually don't find Goodride reviews that useful but that was a pretty good one.
> 
> I've got 4 boards that are all ultra wide. By far the best carver is the Gentemstick Chaser 156. I was up at Mt Bachelor all week riding icy hard pack groomers and it was so solid and fun. There's banks everywhere and slashing off icy lips at top was like grinding some nasty torn up coping (if I could skate that anymore). I kept thinking conditions were too gnarly but it carved everything and cruised through bumps easily. It's $1000 board so may not fit your budget but definitely worth it to me until I find something better.



I rock a PYL 164w and a Opti 157, 6”5 240 11.5 boot. Yes’s edge tech and camber profile is my favorite quiver of one set up. Great for pow and will still death grip ice with the underbite. I road my opti 157 yesterday at teo bowl in cb which was heavy chunder to bulletproof death moguls in Phoenix bowl and on into creamy corn groomers with a circle carve to cap off the endeavor and it wouldn’t quit, the combo of the splayed out short tail and super long for its size EE make it have similar hold to my 164 team manifest with much better maneuverability for tight trees and moguls. Has a neat trick of being great for pure carving but also the deck that can bail me out of ruts/monster moguls/trees by being a vice grip when backfoot speed ruddering. 

I’d check the width at the inserts on these decks the mid bite means they are wider at insert then a standard deck, I bet the 161 would easily slot your paddles, you can see in the pic bellow my 11.5 at lax angles are golden, never booted on the 157

Ride with with flux XVs at +18/ -8 reference stance & k2 thraxis

10/10 would recommend


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Photo evidence of opti death conditions


----------



## treehugger (Mar 21, 2021)

Kala said:


> amazing review- much appreciated!! IF I may, What are the other ultrawides you ve'tried/had?


Rome pow division ST148. It was the widest and shortest of their pow board line that is discontinued. Camber with spoon/rocker nose. I liked the camber after switching from flat of 420 so Pro420 would be cool to try. 420 was a better pow board IMO.
Home pressed board that kinda resembles a short cool bean but even wider. It's got all kinds of 3d unintentional bottom shaping. Crazy fun/weird to slash slush. Spent a 6 months making it. Every time I talk about about building another my wife tells me to just buy a new board. So in that sense a very successful undertaking.


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

treehugger said:


> Rome pow division ST148. It was the widest and shortest of their pow board line that is discontinued. Camber with spoon/rocker nose. I liked the camber after switching from flat of 420 so Pro420 would be cool to try. 420 was a better pow board IMO.
> Home pressed board that kinda resembles a short cool bean but even wider. It's got all kinds of 3d unintentional bottom shaping. Crazy fun/weird to slash slush. Spent a 6 months making it. Every time I talk about about building another my wife tells me to just buy a new board. So in that sense a very successful undertaking.


haha- amazing!


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

AMAZING photos and place to ride!! thanks for the info. 

Photo evidence of opti death conditions
[/QUOTE]


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

French magazine snowsurf is quite fan of the pro20 (of you can Google translate or deepl) : Test Yes. Pro20 2021 : avis planche snowboard Yes. 2021, prix

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Start by getting wide boots that actually fit your feet


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

ridethecliche said:


> Start by getting wide boots that actually fit your feet


but do you reckon 10.5cm foot width needs a wide boot? Other than the Salomon Synapses (impossible to find), any other recommendation?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Try on all you can. Some of the 32's run a bit wider. Burton also makes a wider boot but it might be an EEE width. Unsure, but it just means you need to go test out as much stuff as you can so you can ride your mondopoint. It'll open up your board options since being able to size down to an 11.5 or even 12. What size sneaker do you wear?


----------



## lymerock (12 mo ago)

Kala said:


> Hey guys- Just found that Yes makes a board that might fit the bill- It's the Pro20 which is also to be found at a reasonable price (here its goodride review:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I picked up a 152 Pro20 a few weeks ago. No freshies locally has kept me from testing it out, but that hopefully changes this friday. I can tell you it has a much softer flex than my 157 Optimistic and is a bit softer than my 156 Simple Pleasures. good news for big boot guys (I have a 12), it is significantly wider at the inserts than either of those boards. I set it up at just wider than reference stance (22.5") and it measures 310 at the center of the front binding and 295 at the rear binding. The bad news is the board was discontinued after 1 year being made. This year they took the Pro20 shape but made some changes to lower the price it appears (cheaper base? and?). they also removed the 4mm of camber in the 152 and made it flat between the feet like the 148, now called it the 420 Uninc JPS. I have yet to see the 152 JPS in stock online and the Pro20 since it is old stock now and wont be an easy find either. if you like short wides and and are limited by having big feet, this should fit the bill well.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Stranda Cheater 170W .... That board is great. it rides like on rails.


----------



## Birddog (Jan 27, 2021)

Indeed, I dig mine
looks like you are riding it fairly forward 
Where are you on the stance reference?


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Birddog said:


> Indeed, I dig mine
> looks like you are riding it fairly forward
> Where are you on the stance reference?


I rode it on the reference or slightly foward, I had stance 54-55m. Angles at start I've set 15 30, and on the other day i
I've set 21/36.


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Kala said:


> but do you reckon 10.5cm foot width needs a wide boot? Other than the Salomon Synapses (impossible to find), any other recommendation?


Adidas ftw. Get the Lexicons. Worth it.


----------



## Tagggart (12 mo ago)

snoeboarder said:


> I feel blessed to have purchased a Spring Break Slush Slasher, except it's not rare, not pricey and not hard to find.
> I say that because I don't think I saw it mentioned above.
> 
> I knew I needed a ultrawide (14 boot) and didn't want to go any longer than my current at the time, 160cm
> ...





Tagggart said:


> Just went to the Capita website to look at the board and the graphics are hilarious. At 6'4", would the 151 be too short? I see people leaving reviews saying they're 6' and ride the 143.


Just want to come back here and say I bought the Slush Slasher and absolutely love it. So much fun. Thank you snoeboarder for the rec!
However, I think I just have to get smaller boots. I’m wearing size 15 Burton Invaders (bought online awhile back, go ahead and mock me). Mind you, my longest toe still brushes the front. I measured my foot today and am at 30.5mm, which on the mondopoint chart says I could do a 13. 
The problem is, no local Portland stores carry any 13s in a low profile boot. Do I order online and take it in to get fitted? Wiredsports guy, feel free to swoop in to the rescue like I’ve seen youdo in other threads. Thank you


----------



## Kala (Mar 13, 2018)

@Wiredsport


----------



## Elevation212 (Apr 21, 2019)

Tagggart said:


> Just want to come back here and say I bought the Slush Slasher and absolutely love it. So much fun. Thank you snoeboarder for the rec!
> However, I think I just have to get smaller boots. I’m wearing size 15 Burton Invaders (bought online awhile back, go ahead and mock me). Mind you, my longest toe still brushes the front. I measured my foot today and am at 30.5mm, which on the mondopoint chart says I could do a 13.
> The problem is, no local Portland stores carry any 13s in a low profile boot. Do I order online and take it in to get fitted? Wiredsports guy, feel free to swoop in to the rescue like I’ve seen youdo in other threads. Thank you


I have a similar problem with finding in shop boots in my size, I typically order in several pairs from an online retailer and try them on at home, once I’ve found the pair that I prefer I return the rest and either do a at home heat molding or go to my local shop and offer to throw them $50 for the effort of molding/etc. 

I’d prefer to buy local but understandably most shops don’t hold size 13 inventory


----------



## Paxford (Jan 7, 2019)

Tagggart said:


> Just want to come back here and say I bought the Slush Slasher and absolutely love it. So much fun. Thank you snoeboarder for the rec!
> However, I think I just have to get smaller boots. I’m wearing size 15 Burton Invaders (bought online awhile back, go ahead and mock me). Mind you, my longest toe still brushes the front. I measured my foot today and am at 30.5mm, which on the mondopoint chart says I could do a 13.
> The problem is, no local Portland stores carry any 13s in a low profile boot. Do I order online and take it in to get fitted? Wiredsports guy, feel free to swoop in to the rescue like I’ve seen youdo in other threads. Thank you


Definitely have wiredsport walk you through measuring with pics. Properly measured (and not saying you didn’t) I’m at like 29.9999999 cm and fit in a US 12 adidas like a glove. Having a 12 opens up so many options for boots and boards.


----------



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

My Stranda with 46 eu boots


----------

